# I can't afford a cansiter filter - ideas on building one?



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an acrylic 50 gallon with a 6x1.5 inch hole on the center back and 2 small holes on either end in the back for heater cords, etc. Anywho, the biggest HOB filter I can put in the allowed slot is a 20g filter. I know this is absolutely unacceptable (RIGHT???) I have a 400gph powerhead which was only $24 that is one heck of a powerhead and pushes the heck out of some water!!! Is there a way I can make a filter out of him that will be sufficient for a 50 gallon tank? I can purchase another powerhead if needed, but I can't afford a $250 canister pump right now with Christmas and b'days coming up. Thanks! :fish:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

The thing about powerheads is that they are not designed for head pressure so the powerhead will lose a tremendous amount of power if you try to use it to push or suck water vertically with tubing.

Why not make a DIY sump? Can be done at a very affordable price.

something to hold water (10-20 gallon tank, Rubbermaid tank...etc.)
Return pump 
Glass or acrylic baffles
Pot scrubbers or some cheap media of that sort
PVC or flex tubing (PVC being chaper)

Can be easily done all for under $100 for sure

Another option would be to buy a used canister (craigslist.com)


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Your powerhead would operate either a foam cartridge or a Mattenfilter adequate for a 50 gallon tank. With shipping I think it would cost about $25-30, depending on what you pick and the end dimensions of your tank.

http://www.swisstropicals.com/

The nice thing about these is they rarely need cleaning, and can be set up to divide a tank if you pick the mattten filter.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Just as a bit of info, I would suggest looking a bit more before buying any canister. It may not fit the budget right now but I find a Cascade 1500 filter for 120 at Petsolutions.com. Might be worth it in the futuure. I have made an aux. filter that I am quite pleased with using a powerhead and PVC with soda bottles on the bottom. Not a lot of bio filtering on mine as I use it to collect the really gross stuff floating by on the bottom and change out the filter floss when dirty rather than rinsing. If you want to try it, it would not cost much to do since you have the powerhead. Depending on stocking, feeding habits and how much bio-load you have, it might do for you. Long ago in a far away time only air driven filters using air bubbling throucgh filter floss and carbon were the standard so do not buy the current thinking that you have to have a canister, etc. Powerheads move way more water than an air stream ever did. For my filter, I cut the neck of a 16 oz soda bottle to snug fit over PVC, cut the bottom off to insert filter floss. Buy the filter floss as pillow stuffing at a fabric department. Like two dollars for a tub full. fit the pvc to have two of these filters and change or rinse the floss when they get full. Parts list is pipe, one tee and one el. Set in the corner so that it has two legs to support it. A layer of carbon in a bag would increase the bio filtering. Cheap even if it is not the final solution.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marineland-H-O-T-Ma ... 518cf0cff3

http://cgi.ebay.com/External-3-Stages-A ... 53ddf56b78
Try those. Its a lot cheaper then 250 and both are rated up to 55 gallons.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I think the last XP3 I got on craigs list was $50 or so. It was missing two of the three baskets, but they are only like 5-7 bucks


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

You can get a new XP3 on F&S for $109 using the cheat code in the search box. Any 6 digit # that starts CD, change to CK and voila  ! Don't knock it, I read it on another site and it works and I've ordered this way. Makes you wonder what they REALLY pay for these items.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

MalawiLover said:


> I think the last XP3 I got on craigs list was $50 or so. It was missing two of the three baskets, but they are only like 5-7 bucks


 I sold a couple of these and then found two of the baskets later. They are pretty good stacked up to set some gravel or something in the top one to dry out, especially media that retains moisture a long time.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Definately check craigslist. You can get a canister to fit any budget.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

The code works, it really knocks the price down, got any more ?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

DrgRcr said:


> Makes you wonder what they REALLY pay for these items.


Makes me wonder how much profit they make on everything actually!!!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

planenut007 said:


> The code works, it really knocks the price down, got any more ?


Try it on any 6 digit part number. Just change the CD to CK


----------



## bluesun2003 (Mar 9, 2009)

What is the complete adresse of F&S


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

bluesun2003 said:


> What is the complete adresse of F&S


Just google Drs Foster and Smith


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/External-3-Stages-A ... dia_W0QQit emZ360206134136QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53ddf56b78

Is this thing for real?? $40 is pretty cheap. Wonder what the level of quality is? I live by "you get what you pay for" and I'd hate to have water all over my floor after a few weeks with it.[/quote]


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Acorn27 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/External-3-Stages-Aquarium-Canister-Filter-Free-Media_W0QQit emZ360206134136QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53ddf56b78
> 
> Is this thing for real?? $40 is pretty cheap. Wonder what the level of quality is? I live by "you get what you pay for" and I'd hate to have water all over my floor after a few weeks with it.


[/quote]

*I guess it's not for real after all. It's been pulled!*


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

so this whole fs thing, why does this product code give suge a huge discount? is it on purpose?


----------



## scubadiver (Aug 23, 2009)

The code doesn't come up when trying to change the CD to CK for the Rena XP4.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

It will only work if the number after the CD is six digits. Anything I've found with 5 digits doesn't work. I used it for several things including filter media when I was setting up my 125.


----------



## Randy Gibson (7 mo ago)

Is there any discount code here I want to buy some things but don't know where to get the code.Anyone know where there is a good coupon code anywhere.
Thank You.


----------

